# Backyard Blue Tongue Invasion - Please Help



## AllyEJ (Nov 23, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place to put this but I'm not sure what to do. 
I live in your typical housing surburbia with my two dogs, one being a Jack Russell (hunter dog). Anyway my problem is that I'm getting lots of blue tongue lizards that have wandered into my backyard. I'm 
not sure if they were someone's pets or just wild ones. 
My Jack Russell is finding them and the two dogs are killing them. They have atleast killed 2 that I know of and I have 5 blue tongues in custody (lol). 
What I want to know is what do I do with them to protect them? Does anyone want to take them off my hands or know of anywhere I can take them. 
Please help.


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 23, 2010)

ally what you should do is if you live around near the bush you should just take them there and they would probably leave your backyard alone and be too busy catching insects and other stuff


----------



## harley0402 (Nov 23, 2010)

you should call your local wildlife organisation or if you can, let them go in the bush or protected parklands of some sort. Hope this helps


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 23, 2010)

but if not ask your neighbours or someone around your street if they want them in theyre backyards to eat snails and other pests if i lived in sydney you could put them in my backyard my dogs dont mind them or you could take your dog out on the lead try and find one and then train it to leave them alone


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 23, 2010)

Options:

A) Lock the dogs up inside
B) Move the blue tongues
C) Let the dogs continue to kill them


----------



## cheddah (Nov 23, 2010)

train the dogs to leave them alone, it shouldn't take that much
mindlest killing should be left to cats


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 23, 2010)

jack russels are a small hunting fox hunting dog so ur dogs will contiune to kill them ! better to move the blueys to a neighbours yard if you can


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 23, 2010)

gun+dog=problem solved
alternativley, just catch all the blueys you can, and take them to a national park, where dogs arent allowed


----------



## -Peter (Nov 23, 2010)

This is my suggestion and its what i usually recommend if yopu seriously want to stop them entering your yard. 
get 200mm wide lengths of Hardyplank or similar and trench them into the ground around your fence perimeter in a continuous end to end. the lizards can no longer come through and being bluetongues are unlikely to climb over it.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 23, 2010)

You could put more structure in youryard to give the bluies more cover. Things like PVC pipes, hollow logs, iron for them to crawl under etc etc.


----------



## LiasisKing (Nov 23, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> You could put more structure in youryard to give the bluies more cover. Things like PVC pipes, hollow logs, iron for them to crawl under etc etc.


 
are these not also snakey hiding spots ? not having at go at you, just thought i would put it out there


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 23, 2010)

LiasisKing said:


> are these not also snakey hiding spots ? not having at go at you, just thought i would put it out there



And mice, roaches, slaters, earwigs, worms, shingle backs, skinks etc etc. What's your point?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Nov 25, 2010)

dont forget hobos!
they love a good hollow!


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 25, 2010)

Jannico said:


> dont forget hobos!
> they love a good hollow!


 
Few snakes fixes that problem


----------



## AllyEJ (Nov 30, 2010)

You lock my dogs up in your house so it smell doggy.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 30, 2010)

Make sure you wet the dogs down first with a hose though  

I think it's going to simply be one of those unfortunate things. I guess all you can do is, now that you're aware it's happening, is just keep an eye on things and rescue what you can when they need to be rescued.


----------



## cockney red (Nov 30, 2010)

Had the same problem in Sydney, years back, afraid any dog worthy of the label, will find a bluetongue long before we can.


----------



## AllyEJ (Nov 30, 2010)

Most answers were not viable for me, my situation etc and the list is too long to detail each and every one but I would like to thank you all for trying.


----------



## AllyEJ (Nov 30, 2010)

Totally agree with you cockney red.... She drives me nuts but I still like her. Lol.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 30, 2010)

Okay, here's one: Get some Hot English Mustard and smother one of the blue-tongues in it, then let the dogs loose. I know you might end up losing this particular lizard, but it'll be the last one you lose (jokes)...nah, maybe don't try that one


----------



## AllyEJ (Nov 30, 2010)

I have cats too and they don't give a continental, their not mindless killers..... That shoots your mindless theory. 
You try and train a Jack Russell not to hunt..... it's their natural instinct.
She's on her own territory.

Sorry!!



cheddah said:


> train the dogs to leave them alone, it shouldn't take that much mindlest killing should be left to cats


----------



## cheddah (Nov 30, 2010)

hunting dogs dont just kill everything that comes into their territory. 
shouldnt klill on the job either unless commanded to. 

once they get a taste for blood that brings out more natural instincts. then a todler comes onto your property gets mauled. Oh sorry you try train a jack russel not to kill. yeah good one. 

true, cats are mindful killers. natural predators, seek and destroy pets, gotta admire their abilities lol


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 1, 2010)

What is your qualification/experience to be talking authoritatively on this subject? 



cheddah said:


> hunting dogs dont just kill everything that comes into their territory.
> shouldnt klill on the job either unless commanded to.
> 
> once they get a taste for blood that brings out more natural instincts. then a todler comes onto your property gets mauled. Oh sorry you try train a jack russel not to kill. yeah good one.
> ...


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 1, 2010)

Send it to me!


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Dec 1, 2010)

-Peter said:


> This is my suggestion and its what i usually recommend if yopu seriously want to stop them entering your yard.
> get 200mm wide lengths of Hardyplank or similar and trench them into the ground around your fence perimeter in a continuous end to end. the lizards can no longer come through and being bluetongues are unlikely to climb over it.



You obviously live near bushland & it would be the unseasonal wet conditions making them on the move.
Peters suggestion is the best of the lot, otherwise you won't stop them.


----------



## -Peter (Dec 1, 2010)

I am sick to death of irresponsible dog owners. They are no better than irresponsible cat owners. If you cant stop your dog killing wildlife either keep it inside, isolate your yard or dont have a dog. It is your responsibility not everyone elses and not the bloody lizards.


----------



## jewfish1 (Dec 2, 2010)

Peter: You've hit it on the head. Totally agree with your suggestion and views.


----------



## cheddah (Dec 2, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> What is your qualification/experience to be talking authoritatively on this subject?



common sense. 
having a moment are we? :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 2, 2010)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> Peters suggestion is the best of the lot, otherwise you won't stop them.


 

What about my Hot English Mustard suggestion??? .......8)


----------



## -Peter (Dec 2, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> What about my Hot English Mustard suggestion??? .......8)



I haven't even mentioned the extension cord and 240 volts.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 2, 2010)

cheddah said:


> common sense.
> having a moment are we? :lol:



Not at all. How do you train a dog not to hunt?


----------



## cheddah (Dec 2, 2010)

Discipline is a good start eh. Its not so much the hunting thats bad, I actually use my dogs to find skinks/lizards if need be, they know very well not to harm them. They've been raised around various animals big and small from day one and have always been shown whats ok, whats not. Now they know.

I just think some people should take more responsibility for their animals.
Surely your not suggesting all dogs just kill anything they come across?


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 2, 2010)

cheddah said:


> Discipline is a good start eh. Its not so much the hunting thats bad, I actually use my dogs to find skinks/lizards if need be, they know very well not to harm them. They've been raised around various animals big and small from day one and have always been shown whats ok, whats not. Now they know.
> 
> I just think some people should take more responsibility for their animals.
> Surely your not suggesting all dogs just kill anything they come across?



Having a bit of a moment are we? I asked a question, I didn't suggest anything.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Dec 2, 2010)

Jannico said:


> dont forget hobos!
> they love a good hollow!



+1


----------



## JEMMI (Dec 2, 2010)

get some cheap chicken wire mesh with small holes used for budgie cages and put it all around at the bottom of your fence to block the holes and gaps-- if it is a 900mm high roll, just roll it out onto the lawn and cut it at 300mm high.
you will end up with a lot of long strips of wire mesh
you can nail the top to the bottom of your fence and dig a bit of a channel into the ground so the lizards can not enter your yard.
this is a good permanent solution as the lizards are not supposed to be removed and re located by law I am pretty sure also it is pretty awful to have the dogs killing them.


----------



## cockney red (Dec 2, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Not at all. How do you train a dog not to hunt?


 
You start by cutting off their legs, and if that dont work you punish them, by not taking them walkies...


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 2, 2010)

Send me some via post. 
I'll thank you.


----------

